# Ettercap

## Deepblackss

Been searching for awhile and can't seem to find an answer for this.

On startup Ettercap puts out "Dissector "dns" not supported (etter.conf line 70)" and DNS spoofing doesn't seem to work.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## Deepblackss

Solution for anyone thats looking: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301565

----------

